# What makes you make art?



## DemonD (Jun 12, 2012)

What incites you to make the art that you make?


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

Inspiration I guess...


----------



## Mutant Hive Queen (Oct 29, 2013)

Are you asking what inspires us to make art, or what we enjoy _about_ making art? 

What I enjoy _about_ making art is...I suppose I could call it seeing? The experience, something like that? I like just the understandings and possibilities it brings to my head, for how people and things are and for how things could be. Though I suppose there's some desire to repeat possibilities I _like_, but that was also more a younger me thing. :tongue:


What inspires me...well, I actually think it's generally a combination of people and media. I often come up with realizations about characters and worlds and aspects of worlds I've made via people I've discussed things with or seen the neuroses of--sometimes seeing who I made them resemble without even realizing it. XD The media part is more...well, I catalogue tropes that annoy me or I see as having been done a bunch, and things people say _about_ tropes that I feel similarly about. Then I actively make things that diverge from those tropes or repudiate those sayings. XD


----------



## The Wanderering ______ (Jul 17, 2012)

Feelings you Fool!!! Lust, Sadness, Anger, Depression, etc it all makes good art. Likewise you can make platonic art, but it's impression doesn't last as long.


----------



## RandomNote (Apr 10, 2013)

Havent made art in a long time but if i remember right it was boredom that made me take that class.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

A desire to express something powerful in a manner which allows other to experience at least the essence of that desire.


----------



## somnuvore (Sep 27, 2013)

Money, prestige, fame :happy: But most of all, it's work that I enjoy.


----------



## Enfpleasantly (Mar 5, 2012)

A way for me to express things inside that I might not even be consciously aware of until after the creation has come out. In a way, creating helps me to understand my feelings. 

It also gives me an appreciation for even the darkest and ugliest of emotions because I've turned them into something positive and beautiful by making art from them.


----------



## DemonD (Jun 12, 2012)

Aya the Whaler said:


> Inspiration I guess...


Why does inspiration make you make art? Where does it come from?



The Wanderering ______ said:


> Feelings you Fool!!! Lust, Sadness, Anger, Depression, etc it all makes good art. Likewise you can make platonic art, but it's impression doesn't last as long.


Are you saying good art can't be made without feeling? How do you know that some art is made with or without feeling, and that it is not just you projecting your feelings upon the art?


----------



## Izo - neXus (Jan 19, 2014)

Life inspires me (and by that I mean everything I get in contact with, transforming and presenting them from my perspective). I've tried so far: writing short stories, poetry, lyrics, making music, drawing. When I started creating, I mainly expressed my feelings (it may be the easiest way to do it) and now I've become more rigorous about using the right words to express an idea and I aim to create "worlds" that don't exist outside my imagination. 

Given the fact that anyone has feelings, I believe anyone can make art and they are genuine and depending on what form of art is chosen, a person can use or not feelings in a direct way. I guess the purpose of expressing feelings through art it's making the listener/reader ... empathize and identify with it, but on the other hand, the artist can create an environment where the listener/reader can complete the artistic process (and that involves leaving some space - hide some feelings and ideas). That's how I see it.


----------



## Lacrimosa (Jan 5, 2013)

It's an emotional release for me. Although my art is hardly good enough, I still feel better after a few hours of drawing, sketching, or writing.


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

When I don't write I think too much as I've too much emotion in me. Sadly nothing sells unless I've defiled my stories. I can't bring myself to follow through on any of my other ridiculous ideas which means I'm not trying hard enough. I need to write more. More practice. So I make art because I need to. And because I NEED to.


----------



## Mutant Hive Queen (Oct 29, 2013)

NK said:


> When I don't write I think too much as I've too much emotion in me. Sadly nothing sells unless I've defiled my stories. I can't bring myself to follow through on any of my other ridiculous ideas which means I'm not trying hard enough. I need to write more. More practice. So I make art because I need to. And because I NEED to.



^Why I don't want to be a writer as a career. :sad:

...I want to help somehow...could you perhaps discuss these ideas of yours with me, at which point I could maybe give you some suggestions about where to take things? :happy:


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

Chained Divinity said:


> ^Why I don't want to be a writer as a career. :sad:
> 
> ...I want to help somehow...could you perhaps discuss these ideas of yours with me, at which point I could maybe give you some suggestions about where to take things? :happy:


Well I don't make a living as it. Just I'm not able to work as much now so I've dabbled with content mills (elance so far is the best), and I've dabbled selling content for smutty advertisements, tried selling full blown erotica but only clip pieces and I kinda don't mind it (it sells more easy) but I don't know. It's not as satisfying as writing for yourself. I tend to write a lot on 1st or 2nd person when writing for myself. I'm debating trying to sell something in 2nd person. It's ballsy but if it's good that'll be awesome because no one really writes in 2nd person pov (just not common). I've been using create space so if you have an easier platform that'll be cool  writers warrior forum is geared weird and I never got into it as well as this forum (which has more to do with it's easy navigation) so if you've any writer forums to recommend that'll be cool too. Lol! But yeah, that's where I'm at. I always think if I just hang on - I can update my medical certificates, get more specialized certificates and work - and then if I passive income generating from writing? I'll be all good! I'll be okay then. I can relax more with a stream of passive income. It's just not so easy juggling too much I guess. :/


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Getting a second art credit.


----------



## Mutant Hive Queen (Oct 29, 2013)

NK said:


> Well I don't make a living as it. Just I'm not able to work as much now so I've dabbled with content mills (elance so far is the best), and I've dabbled selling content for smutty advertisements, tried selling full blown erotica but only clip pieces and I kinda don't mind it (it sells more easy) but I don't know.


Ahhh. You know, I wonder how I'd do at erotica...

Probably pretty badly. I spend _no time_ getting into descriptions really. XD Is poetic language preferred or not really great? XD *tends to use less poetic language, actually*

Although I did participate in an ERP once...XD



> It's not as satisfying as writing for yourself. I tend to write a lot on 1st or 2nd person when writing for myself. I'm debating trying to sell something in 2nd person. It's ballsy but if it's good that'll be awesome because no one really writes in 2nd person pov (just not common).


I just tend to use third person, honestly. XD I've thought about doing 2nd before, however--just haven't been too inspired lately. :/ Any ideas on plot? I sort of like the idea of doing a second person story where the narration consists of different people telling this one person how they feel about them. Almost a "this is why you're a monster!" thing. 



> I've been using create space so if you have an easier platform that'll be cool  writers warrior forum is geared weird and I never got into it as well as this forum (which has more to do with it's easy navigation) so if you've any writer forums to recommend that'll be cool too. Lol!


Hmmmm. I haven't tried too many writers' forums, actually. I _do_ know of one place where you could put out stories, but you wouldn't be paid for it...

Have you ever played Tabletop or forum-based roleplaying games? It's a lot like writing for lazy people. XD



> yeah, that's where I'm at. I always think if I just hang on - I can update my medical certificates, get more specialized certificates and work - and then if I passive income generating from writing? I'll be all good! I'll be okay then. I can relax more with a stream of passive income. It's just not so easy juggling too much I guess. :/


*nods* Of course then there's the whole time issue...XD


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

Boredom.

And the mental challenge.


----------



## Sabrah (Aug 6, 2013)

No idea. Ever since I was young I would just draw/doodle whatever. My favorite thing was always crayons and coloring pencils. I was also pretty fond of play dough (still am). Even though my art would always end up pretty horribly, something possessed me to keep drawing. I feel like recently my art is actually starting to become real art. It is a great feeling. All those years of endlessly doodling are starting to pay off. 

Now, I am currently drawing things that my mind creates. For a while, I was stuck in a rut in which I couldn't really draw anything but my surroundings. Recently, I met someone who inspired me to the point where I started drawing things straight from my imagination. I feel like I am getting more and more inspired everyday.


----------



## cityofcircuits (Nov 8, 2010)

Emotions
Ideas
Nature
Relationships
Abstract things


----------



## Agile (Sep 27, 2010)

to communicate something beautiful.


----------



## oscillates (Jul 7, 2014)

For me inspiration comes out of the blue and when it does, it must be acted upon immediately, otherwise it disappears for a long time.


----------

